# Just In At PBTeen



## WhitneyF (Nov 2, 2006)

I just got done looking at some new home accessories on the PBTeen website and I have to say that I want at least half of it. They have all these things to display jewelry and things to hold your makeup. I really want the big and little framed jewelry displays.

Here is the link if y'all wanna check it out. Oh, and in one of the makeup storage units I noticed that they were using some MAC products as props.


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooh I love this one!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 2, 2006)

I want some too! Those are cute!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

those are soooooo cute! i love the one leony showed the most, but so expensive



i like their off-white stuff. matches my room.


----------

